# Nub / Skull Theory Guesses 13+2. Will update with gender next week



## Meditteranean

Ladies, I should know the gender next week but wanted to know what you all thought (because it's fun). Can you please tell what theory you are going by? All guesses are appreciated :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0847.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Meditteranean

I can't get it to load upright, sorry


----------



## baileybubs

To me I think I see a rise so would say boy, but I'm no expert!


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Bailey! It looks pretty horizontal to the spine to me. You never know with these things though!


----------



## baileybubs

Actually there may only be a slight rise and being 13+2 that might indicate girl. I've heard that they can rise more from 12 weeks but as you get closer to 14 weeks less likely! It's so much fun guessing isn't it but I can't wait to find out lol!


----------



## saraaa

I'm gonna guess girl, skull looks quite round in the second pic. 
And the nub in the first does look quite horizontal too x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl also!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Saraaa and Pink! I'd be beside myself!


----------



## Meditteranean

Any more guesses?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Bevzi! Anyone else have any guesses? Countdown is on until 'reveal day'


----------



## 3boys

I'm going with boy lean but I really hope I'm wrong and you get your girl. I'm also hoping for pink x


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks 3boys and after 3 boys I hope you get your girl too! :0


----------



## 3boys

haha i actually have 6 boys now and 1 girl in the middle


----------



## Meditteranean

3boys said:


> haha i actually have 6 boys now and 1 girl in the middle


Oh wow!!!! Did you have any differences in pregnancies with the boys vs girl or did the ultrasounds look different?


----------



## 3boys

all my boy pregnancies varied so much i dont think you can go by symptoms. I didnt find out ava was a girl until 23 weeks and even them i wouldnt believe the tech. Ive learned a lot about scans and babies since then and i wouldnt be able to wait that long again. The nub theory has been right with my last 3 boys and my latest scan that i had on friday seems to be showing a girly nub but i wont believe it until gender is confirmed. What day is your gender scan?


----------



## Treedec

Girl guess


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Treedec!

3Boys, that is a long time to wait when you want to find out. When is your scan for this one? You must give busy a whole new meaning hehe

My Gender scan is on May 12th but I was able to find out with bloodwork. My Dr emailed the results to me but I haven't looked as were having a 'surprise were expecting and gender reveal party' on the weekend. The anticipation is driving me nuts but I kind of like it at the same time LOL. We will find out sex along with everyone else :)


----------



## 3boys

so you could find out today if you wanted to? wow thats self control there lol


----------



## Meditteranean

LOL, yes, it's testing my willpower for sure!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Two days away from reveal day! Any one else want to guess ?


----------



## 3boys

Oh it's so exciting. I can't wait to hear x


----------



## Meditteranean

3boys said:


> Oh it's so exciting. I can't wait to hear x

Congrats on getting your second little princess!!!! So happy for you!!! Your first poor daughter was outnumbered big time!


----------



## 3boys

Haha yeah she really was. I still can't believe it. I'll be terrified at each scan incase they change their minds.


----------



## calliebaby

Slight boy lean....


----------



## ttc126

I guess boy but I'm just so excited for your reveal!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning boy too but I'm unable to get a close look as my PC is rubbish lol :)


----------



## calliebaby

Update?


----------



## Meditteranean

It's a ......






GIRL!!!!! 
I am on cloud 9!!!!! &#129303;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## 3boys

Delighted for you. Congrats x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks ladies, I couldn't be happier!!! I have my anatomy scan next week so hopefully we'll be able to see girly parts :).


----------



## 3boys

oh im sure you will! which company did you use for the dna testing?


----------



## Meditteranean

3 Boys, I did the Panorama blood test which was ordered by my Dr. so it was covered


----------

